

T2Z – generate a 2D animation then turn it into a 3D printable sculpture - corysama
http://www.realtimerendering.com/blog/freezing-time-at-siggraph/

======
eggy
Cool! After I mulled it over, I realized it was simply printing a cross-
section over time. I see this in the CAD I work with each day when I pull a
section plane through my 3D geometry. The novelty is that it is printed
instead of just viewed on the screen. So I guess working backwards, you could
design your 3D model, then choose a suitable plane and save each slice as a
frame to produce the 2D animation this starts with...

------
bart42_0
Nice!!!

